# Omega-3 for Depression



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

The essential fatty acids found in Fish Oil are made up of EPA and DHA. These both help your brain in controlling emotions, which is why Omega-3 supplements can be a wonderful natural anti-depressant. DHA helps brain cells to communicate better, while the EPA increases the brain's sensitivity to serotonin. I've been taking these for awhile and although I cannot say I notice a drastic change in my attitude, I don't think it is hurting, either.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I also take Omega-3 supplements because of their supposed benefits. Haven't really noticed any difference either, but then again I have only being taking them for just over a month. From what I have read they do help your heart and joint, and 'may' be beneficial to yer brain.

I also take some multi-vitamins that make my pee turn illuminous yellow, which is useful when going to the toilet in the dark.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

There is a long thread discussing Omega 3s around here somewhere. Whether or not they help with mental health issues they are very healthful for our bodies.

I hear a lot of talk about taking supplements (which I take, as well) but I often wonder if people also go the route of adding foods high in omega-3s into their diet. Walnuts, flax seeds and certain fish as examples. Those foods may also contain other benefits.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I take it and love it.

http://www.stanford.edu/group/hopes/tre ... lm/i5.html


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

From my research on omega-3, it takes high doses and about 9 months of daily consumption to notice a difference. I don't want to intimidate you with the doses required, but some studies used between 4 and 10 grams of EPA per day. Each standard fish oil capsule contains about .2 grams of EPA. So that comes out to about 20 capsules (or more) per day.

Of course lower doses will help too. My blood work results have been excellent on 10 capsules per day (each capsule containing 180mg of epa and 120mg of dha). One effect I've noticed while being on fish oil capsules is that the higher to dosage, the more likely I am to experience a runners-high while performing some type of physical activity.


----------



## coverto (Mar 13, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind when taking fish-oil based Omega-3 supplements is that you want to see "pharmaceutical grade" or "molecularly distilled" or similar on the label, as fish are bio-accumulators and fish oil can contain toxic heavy metals and other bad stuff. I'd be particularly worried about that if taking those really large doses. Unfortunately, the "clean" fish oil also tends to be rather pricey.


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

I take omega-3 capsuls , plus cod liver oil caps, vitamin B-50 MULTI, and a small handful of other herbs, minerals and vitamins...everyday for roughly 2 years. There is a noticeable improvement in me, the best being less irratable and moody. I dont seem to get overly depressed for months at a time (i was for many years). I would recommend people research the brands of fish oils and be careful of how much you spend on the many varieties that are available. Of course, you should try to eat healthy, with fruits, vegetables , nuts, brans and fish in your diet...plus plenty of clean water. Oh, before i forget.....for a short time, i was taking a little too much omega-3 capsules and i would get the occasional nosebleed due to the fact that it can thin your blood.....so RESEARCH as much as possible before taking and ask your personal doctor if any prescribed drugs you are taking may give you a bad reaction inconjunction with the omega 3's.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I take the black omega 3-6-9. This one works for me.


----------

